# Wie heisst das , was der Client als anfrage sendet?



## Froopy (30. Dez 2006)

Hi alle, 


kurz mal in die Runde  gefragt.


Wenn ich vom Browser aus meinen Webserver (Tomcat oder J2ee ) aufrufe, und in der Leiste die Domain eingebe , und der Nameserver das ganze an meinen Server verweist, wie heisst dann der Request-Parameter , bzw. wie kann ich den auslesen ?


Bsp:



?



```
http//www.java-forum.org/get_parameter.jsp
```


Wie kann ich das in ein Objekt oder einen String Packen?

jsp oder Servletseitig?



Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## AlArenal (30. Dez 2006)

Der Nameserver verweist nicht. Der Browser holt sich vom DNS die IP der angefragten Domain und sendet an Port 80 der der IP den Request "GET http//www.java-forum.org/get_parameter.jsp".

Am besten du schaust dir mal die Spezifikation von HTTP an.


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hi, 

bin nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, aber du bekommst ein HttpServletRequest Object, 
dem du ne ganze Menge abfragen kannst, z.B. URL, Query, Parameter.
Dieses Object bekommst du in dem Servlet als Übergabeparameter oder der JSP mit der bereits vorhandenen Variable "request".

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## placebo (15. Jan 2007)

Namd,

ich würde das ganze eher wie folgt deuten:


```
request.getScheme() +"://"+request.getServerName()+":"+request.getServerPort()+request.getRequestedURI();
```

Aber, wer weiß das schon so genau


----------

